# Ascaso Trio Pro, Steamer Failure



## Marek (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi, I have just found this forum while searching for answers to the problem with my machine. I hope someone can help me with a suggestion to fix it, or recommend a place near Bournemouth for fixing it.

The steamer was cutting out after about 30 seconds, or to be more precise, the steam was being diverted back to the reservoir tank. Although I descaled it a couple of months ago, my first thought was to descale it again. While doing so, I noticed that time before failure was increasing. Unfortunately the progress came to an abrupt halt. The moment I switch the steamer on, all the steam is diverted to the reservoir. I have tried switching off the entire machine and letting it cool down, but no luck.

Please let me know if you have any ideas that could help. Many thanks, Marek


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you asked Ascaso?

When my Ascaso grinder had problems they were incredibly helpful over email and sent me some spare parts.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What's the steam boiler pressure when this happens, is it normal?


----------



## Marek (Oct 3, 2016)

aaronb said:


> Have you asked Ascaso?
> 
> When my Ascaso grinder had problems they were incredibly helpful over email and sent me some spare parts.


Thank you. My first thought was that they would refer me to the UK agent for an authorised repair (£££££) so as to avoid any liability if I did something wrong or dangerous, but it sounds like it might be worth a go. Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Marek (Oct 3, 2016)

Good question! I have two temperature gauges, but they relate to the boilers for espresso, not the third boiler for steam. There is a light by the steamer switch which goes off when the steamer is hot enough. Even if I try the steamer a moment after switching the machine on I get water going back into the reservoir. It suggests to me that the safety valve is open all the time and therefore faulty, although if that were the case I would have thought that it would not get hot enough to produce steam, yet it does. I don't know much about these machines, so I'm not even certain as to which bit is the safety valve! Would a better picture of that area help?

Thanks, Marek


----------



## Blue Star Coffee (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Marek,

You have a blockage somewhere on the steam circuit.

It discharges the steam back into the reservoir because the steam cannot escape through the steam wand.

When descaling make sure that the descalant travels to the steam wand so to free any lime debris.

If that does not work:

1.Steam wand - take apart clean it.

2.Take apart the steam wand to see if lime has blocked it. Clean and lubricate the pin http://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ascaso-steam-rod-3339-p.asp

Make sure that you regularly descale the steam thermoblock so it does not block with lime.


----------

